# Slight Vibration?



## ctdkid (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am a potential GTO buyer, but first i need a question answered for me. 
Does the GTO have a slight vibration while accelerating?

Story:

I found an 05' black GTO 6-speed, exactly what i was looking for, in my area and took it for a test drive yesterday. Keep in mind this is the first GTO I have been in or driven. I noticed as I was accelerating it had a sort of slight vibration throughout the whole car. I didn't hammer on it, but I respectable with the throttle. Not sure if it got worse with rpm, seeing as the highest I revved it was 3500.  

Didn't know if this was normal gear lash, or if the u-joints were bad in the drive-shaft? The vibrations ONLY happened under acceleration. If i took it out of gear and coasted it was fine.

Any ideas? Or is this normal? :confused

Thanks, I would love to join the group of GTO owners I think its a pretty kick a$$ car.

-Sam


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the car modified at all? I wouldn't say they have a vibration, but they do shake around a bit, but usually smooth out. Maybe drive another one to see if it's the same??


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

:agree

Mine has a slight vibration to it if it sits for awhile in the cold. After about a mile or so on the road it is completely gone......


----------



## ctdkid (Oct 15, 2009)

No mods bone stock with only 45000 miles on it. The vibration is hard to describe it almost feels like a bad u-joint or something. He said he is going to take it to his shop and have it looked over. But like I said this is the one and only I have taken out.

Could it be something with the rear carrier?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It could be anything, if it IS even anything. Wait for the report back from the shop.


----------

